#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  Международный Монастырь Дзен "Вон Кванг Са"

## Ho Shim

В горах Пилиш (Венгрия), под руководством Чонг Ан Сы Нима, продолжается строительство первого в Европе международного Дзен-монастыря Школы Дзен "Кван Ум". И этой зимой в нем начнется первый трехмесячный ритрит (Кёл Че)

http://www.wonkwangsa.net/

На русском языке:

http://www.kwanumzen.spb.ru/wonkwangsa.htm

фото:
http://www.kwanumzen.spb.ru/wonkwangsa_foto.htm

----------


## Ho Shim

немного новых фото оттуда http://kwanumzen.ru/projects/wonkwangsa_foto.htm#2008

----------


## Kleon

А как попасть туда? В смысле чтобы оттуда не выгнали :Smilie:  Нужно писать заявку на участие в Кёлче? Каковы финансовые вложения?

----------


## Ho Shim

> А как попасть туда? В смысле чтобы оттуда не выгнали Нужно писать заявку на участие в Кёлче? Каковы финансовые вложения?


Зимой там проходит Кёлче, начинается в первых числах января, длится 100 дней. Можно ехать не на весь срок, минимальный срок участия - неделя.  Я думаю, в конце сентября появятся их финансовые условия. Но порядок такой (это летнее кёл-че в Польше, цены в злотых)

Prices in zl  
      1 week 430
    2 weeks 850 
    3 weeks 1200 
  last week 460 
  13 weeks 4100 

А вообще, можно и не только на кёлче туда попасть. Там иногда требуются волонтеры, несколько человек там живут постоянно. Что-то вроде 5 евро в день за проживание и что-то там помогать по монастырю (типа готовки еды, подметания двора, строят там профессиональные строители). Утром, вечером практика с Чонг Ан Сы Нимом, если он в это время там. Надо связываться лично, узнавать условия, может все меняться - раздел контакты на сайте.

----------


## Ho Shim

Информация о Кёл Че (3-месячном ретрите) в монастыре Вон Кван Са в 2009 году - http://www.wonkwangsa.net/en/events_en.html

----------

